# About.com- Fructose Intolerance and IBS Revisited



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last May, I wrote a blog about a single study that looked at the relationship between fructose intolerance and IBS. The results were surprising and prompted me to explore...View the full article


----------

